#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  What are the applications of big data in cyber security?

## Adiza

There are a lot of ways in which Big data helps us. In the field of cyber security Big data analytics uses big data applications such as preventative technologies, managed detection and response services. Companies use this for cyber threats cause to them. Big data gives hints of a potential threat to the integrity of the company. *What are the ways in which big data helps cyber security?*

----------


## Moana

> There are a lot of ways in which Big data helps us. In the field of cyber security Big data analytics uses big data applications such as preventative technologies, managed detection and response services. Companies use this for cyber threats cause to them. Big data gives hints of a potential threat to the integrity of the company. *What are the ways in which big data helps cyber security?*



Big Data Cyber Security - Threat Intelligence and Resolution | Hortonworks this site here should be helpful I hope!

----------

